# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  رايكم في التصميم shahss

## midris3

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
تم بحمد الله الانتهاء من تصميم موقع شهس النسخة قيد التعديل
تصميم اعتمد على البساطة وتقليل الصور لسرعة التصفح
الصور المستخدمة في الموقع الصور الاساسية 9 صور فقط :1 (17):
يعني اكثر من الصور المستخدمة في المدونات واقل من اي موقع مصمم :1 (41):

http://shahss.com/index.php

رايكم بهمنا قبل الانتهاء من الشكل الكلي
ملحوظة : اللوجو مؤقت .. :a26: عارفو شين
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*لا لا لا لا لا لا 
مافي كلام والله 
ابداع عديل كدة
واهم شيئ الخفة والرومانسية 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
...

*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

لا لا لا لا لا لا 
مافي كلام والله 
ابداع عديل كدة
واهم شيئ الخفة والرومانسية 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله
...




الله يبارك فيك .. واتزينا بي اللوجو تسلم يداك .. وزدتنا زينا
                        	*

----------


## النجيييض

* بي صراحة قمة في الابداع تسلم الايادي ,,
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله يا محمد ادريس مافي اي شخشخة 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله
                        	*

----------

